# Paint Creek Report 5/31/2019



## blapratt (Jun 2, 2010)

I tried my luck in paint creek along the trail north of rochester. The water was fast and higher than normal however clearing up. I threw a black wolly bugger, burnt orange wolly bugger, hares ear nymph, and pheasant tail nymph with no hits.

I was out from 2-4:30 and didn't see any fish or any risers. Saw a mink walk right under my feet while standing still though that was cool.

Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Al9999 (Oct 14, 2018)

try loose spawn or crawlers, and timing has a lot to do with it, try early morning, lunch time(11-1) and 6 till dusk. and yes fish do have a lunch time


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Al9999 said:


> try loose spawn or crawlers,


Keep in mind that Paint Creek has Gear-Restricted sections that are artificial lures only. No spawn or crawlers allowed from Gunn Rd. to Tienken Rd.


----------



## Al9999 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yes you are correct but there is plenty of river that is not in that gear restricted zone, that zone is just a small section of the river


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

PunyTrout said:


> Keep in mind that Paint Creek has Gear-Restricted sections that are artificial lures only. No spawn or crawlers allowed from Gunn Rd. to Tienken Rd.





Al9999 said:


> Yes you are correct but there is plenty of river that is not in that gear restricted zone, that zone is just a small section of the river


I wouldn't call the gear restricted portion of Paint Creek a small section. I think prime section section would be a better description.
Anybody that fishes with spawn knows that to catch fish an immediate hookset is required. However the the water acquisition dept of Trout Unlimited decided to ban bait on that section of the creek, as from a biological viewpoint the survival rate of released trout is much better from treble hooks of spinners and Rapalas. .... or perhaps the intent was that it wasn't supposed to look like a privatization of public water to fly fishermen?
Just because I made a little rant, doesn't mean it is not true or accurate.
I fish for trout. Trout Unlimited is not my friend.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

fisheater said:


> I wouldn't call the gear restricted portion of Paint Creek a small section. I think prime section section would be a better description.
> Anybody that fishes with spawn knows that to catch fish an immediate hookset is required. However the the water acquisition dept of Trout Unlimited decided to ban bait on that section of the creek, as from a biological viewpoint the survival rate of released trout is much better from treble hooks of spinners and Rapalas. .... or perhaps the intent was that it wasn't supposed to look like a privatization of public water to fly fishermen?
> Just because I made a little rant, doesn't mean it is not true or accurate.
> I fish for trout. Trout Unlimited is not my friend.


I'm not a member of TU, but didn't know they had a water acquisition department.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Steve, I took a little dramatic license. I never even bothered with Paint Creek prior to the institution of gear restrictions on that water, because I new TU was involved with some habitat improvement on that creek. However my not fishing the Creek was voluntary. Those gear restrictions will forever tick me off. That work did not give TU title to Paint Creek, but they did get their gear restrictions.
I never have chummed, but I am aware how that ban went through.
Bottom line for me is that I am aware of some of the positive things TU does. I will always have a dim view of the organization because of their lobbying for gear restrictions.
To me TU is no different than the guy that volunteers to cut the spare lot at grandma's place, because it borders his. After a few years he seeks title through adverse possession.


----------



## Al9999 (Oct 14, 2018)

yes it is a small section its mostly private property, and all i was doing was giving someone advise that asked for it. Im not trying to start an argument and im not saying anything bad about fishing with artificial bait and i give props to the people that do. its fishing, I wish good luck for everyone just trying to help


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Your tips are the spirit of the site, al


----------



## jd_7655 (Mar 25, 2004)

fisheater said:


> Steve, I took a little dramatic license. I never even bothered with Paint Creek prior to the institution of gear restrictions on that water, because I new TU was involved with some habitat improvement on that creek. However my not fishing the Creek was voluntary. Those gear restrictions will forever tick me off. That work did not give TU title to Paint Creek, but they did get their gear restrictions.
> I never have chummed, but I am aware how that ban went through.
> Bottom line for me is that I am aware of some of the positive things TU does. I will always have a dim view of the organization because of their lobbying for gear restrictions.
> To me TU is no different than the guy that volunteers to cut the spare lot at grandma's place, because it borders his. After a few years he seeks title through adverse possession.


I feel the same way. I started fishing paint creek in the 1990's. Haven't been back since the gear restrictions. Just ended up here on the board out of curiosity.


----------



## Al9999 (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks TroutFishingBear, just want to encourage people and give good advice, I don't have good fly fishing advice but just want to tell what I have. This was my best catch this year and hopefully more to come


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

I have a funny story... my doctor took a fly tying class when he was in college, he was going on a fly fishing trip and asked the instructor what he should bring? The instructor said" do you want catch trout?" He said" yes"? The instructor said" bring worms, trout love live worms" I found it kinda funny. Wolly bugger usually works there. There's not a ton of Trout in there probably...did they stock this year? Always a couple hold overs. I did get a really nice perch on a brown wolly bugger in a hole and a few crappie's kinda funny.


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

Al9999 said:


> Thanks TroutFishingBear, just want to encourage people and give good advice, I don't have good fly fishing advice but just want to tell what I have. This was my best catch this year and hopefully more to come


Nice Brown...did the audience cheer? Always a ton of people curious about what your doing...and wanna add their 2 cents... wether you want them to or not in that area. I wish it was more remote, I don't do fishing shows LOL.


----------

